# Lost Bound Train went lookin for a Groupa or 2



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Been awhile since a LBT offshore post so, a quick intro, de' "Lost Bound Train" aka LBT is a lil battle wagon (see avatar) that post a report here now n then.

Well lets get on with it, PorknBeans aka Vince, his brother Niko, a family member from Spain along with 2 of his south Florida friends jump aboard de' LBT to see if we could find a few groupa.

We met up at Shoreline @ 0600 and off we were.

First stop we landed a couple nice RS and a trigger but back they go as we're heading south to see the Feds for some groupa.

Found them, and so did the tax man!








Next Spot, hmmm, what can this be?








The Spain guy got intro to reef donkey madness and did a great job but not available for the taking so, let's move a lil deeper









Rut row, getting a lil deep, get ready to drop on the sweet spot fellows!









And here we found a few groupa and several mongos on de' deck of de' LBT before heading north.









Tough day finding the groupas but great job to Vince and company relentlessly dropping dem' lines down as we pressed along in our search.

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

A few more from the day








Nice snowy/yellowedge?? in 250' guys









Niko double fistin it, left hand hooked up right hand feeling the bite while Vince is bowed up...Doesn't get any better I say.









Team work all around today, what a great group to fish with.









Great memories were made this day among family and friends and glad I was able to be apart of it.











Jimmy


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

That actually looks more like a yellowedge in that second pic, never caught one that shallow, nice mess of fish by the way!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good job Jimmy.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats some fine groupas but dang man its hard to beat a box of b-liners!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine job captn. Fine job.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and pictures! We fished yesterday as well and the grouper bite was awful. Nice job battling the sharks and bad moon phase to bring back a box of fish! Btw, that is a yellowedge in the pic


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of fish jjam!!! i hate sharks!!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks again jimmy..we owe you a trip once we fix our boat..see ya at oysters


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

like everyone said thats a nice box of fish! strong work!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Job Captn play


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the nice replies guys. 

We lost many good bites to the tax man but that's just part of it. Vince muscled a 9fter to the boat and I was hoping that tax man would leave but notta. 

Thanks for clarifying the Yellow Edge Jake.

Oh, I almost forgot, while heading in a king skied off our port bow. I immediately adjusted course to starboard and the thing nosed dived inches from port aft. Wow that was too close, could have been bad for the guy sitting port aft.

Jimmy


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Right on man!!!.....Super nice box of groceries!!!


----------

